# The Mountain and Ironman Merged Thread



## Bruce Monkhouse

I was watching part of that series last night{Truth Duty Valour] for the first time while the commercials were on the hockey game. It was on something called the Mountion[sp] Run. 
This was almost the same as the SSF Ironman Challenge that we used to do in Pet., except we used real canoes and not sandbags and combats not running gear. Anyways just curious if there is anyone else around from "those days" who did this race. [I did it in 84 and 86]
CHEERS


----------



## Slim

> Originally posted by Bruce Monkhouse:
> [qb] I was watching part of that series last night{Truth Duty Valour] for the first time while the commercials were on the hockey game. It was on something called the Mountion[sp] Run.
> This was almost the same as the SSF Ironman Challenge that we used to do in Pet., except we used real canoes and not sandbags and combats not running gear. Anyways just curious if there is anyone else around from "those days" who did this race. [I did it in 84 and 86]
> CHEERS [/qb]


My direct supervisor (E battery vet) did it on a number of occasions I believe. When the war stories get going around the office he usually brings up the SSF Ironman, although he keeps telling us he went out and got loaded the evening before!

Cheers Slim


----------



## Armymedic

We still do the Ironman here in Pet. The "Final" Final Ironman will be run on Sept 11 and is to supposed to include Pembroke area as well.

I did mine in 97, right after the Winnipeg floods. I placed 20th of 80 or so competitors. It still is a rite of passage.


----------



## Pikache

For the less enlightened, what does the course actually consist of?


----------



## ZipperHead

Does anybody have any info regarding MM2004? I spent 7 years in Edmonton, and laughed at the people doing the competition, and now that I'm in Gagetown, I want to do it. Strange, huh?!! 

Anyway, if anybody here has done it before, I'd like to talk strategies, kit issues, training, etc. I've been doing a fair bit of running (I ran the Cabot Trail Relay last month..... 2 legs, 17.5 km each) and I want to keep my training geared for things like this to keep me motivated.

Anyway, reply here or PM me.

Al


----------



## Armymedic

Being in Pet, I've done the Ironman in 97, can discuss a bit on training issues. But your 9er domestic probably has the same medical info.


----------



## MJP

What do you want to know about it?  I can probably dig up any info that you need.  I ran it in 01 and had a blast, and have wanted to do it again, but the real killer is the lack of training time we sometimes get.

I don't know if your aware, but they changed one aspect of it, the rucksack.  You still have to use the 82 pattern but you can't modify it in any way to make it more comfy for that fun 32 KM run.  Some guys had some varied opinion's on that one


----------



## KevinB

I ran it last year - first time since Cgy (much better w/o cbt boots BTW)

 Can't make it this year    but I have a couple buddies training for it.

We took a page out of the 3VP book last year and our team (1VP) won, we did hills, canoe, and running and running - no one added a ruck till the competition.  Some of the younger guys who were on their first race had trouble and say they wished they'd rucked more - but I think was just the fact they were inexperinced to rucking in general 
- we no longer do the 2x10 or the 29km - I figure they is no point in practicing for a kick in the nuts so why run with the ruck.


----------



## shaboing

I saw a show on tv about the mountain man challenge and wow, looks like somehting i would wanna eventually do, but first i'm gonna run some marathons as training, haha. good luck to you


----------



## McG

The wind sucked, the cold sucked, the rain sucked, and the snow sucked.  Not having enough paddles for the canoes really sucked . . . but those small things aside, it still felt good to have been there (and I beat my time from last year).


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Waking up to the snow, waiting in a fifty person line up to use a porta-potty, waiting for paddles, and the abysmal condition on the river made MM 04 the race to remember. And I ended up with only a  silver medal.  Damn you 3VP.  Next time I'll bring pants and a sweater.

Second to None


----------



## aesop081

I ran it in '98 and again in '00 and would love to do it again.  In 2000 though, i froze my *** off on that river.  What also sucked was having to carry those 2 sandbags instead of the canoe !!!


----------



## foerestedwarrior

question, what is it? some one said they did an iron man and can help train. Is it like an ironman?? all the talking of rucking, and conoeing, is it like a army triathlon sorta?


----------



## MJP

The Mountain man consists of;

1- 32 KM run with a 35 LB ruck(82 pattern, with no modifications),

2- 3.2 KM with the ruck and two full sandbags each to simulate portaging a canoe,

3- 10 KM canoe trip down the North Saskachewan river,

4- 5.5 KM w/ ruck to the finish line.

It's quite similar to the Ironman challenge that they run in Pet, however the Mountain man is ran in running shoes and athletic clothes vice boots and combats.


----------



## Freight_Train

There is a short video on the Army news site - http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/english/6_1.asp?FlashEnabled=1&
Also Truth, Duty Valour ran an entire show on the 2003 race, you might be able to catch it on re-runs.
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## 043

Come to Pet, we'll put you to the test!


----------



## Recce41

Chimo
 I agree, 32ks in boots vis runners. I have done 5 Ironman Comps. And loved ever one.


----------



## bhobson

I saw the TDV Mountain Man Competition. Where was the 2004 held? Where/When is the 2005 going to be held?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

The 2004 MM Challenge was held in the Edmonton river valley.  It should continue to be held there each year.


----------



## big_johnson1

Anyone out there do the Mountain Man in Edmonton while they were an OCdt in ROTP? I did it a few years ago when I was a reservist, and I want to do it again, but I'm wary of approaching my subsidized education manager unless there has been some kind of precendent set before. Don't know how easy it would be to get a few days off during the first week of school (although anyone who's been to civvie U knows that that is the time of year that the hippies decide on their new yearly protest strategy  :threat.. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Blakey

Off to the start line in 40 min, GO 2VP, Ill post some pics when I get back to Shilo. 

P.S. I'm not participating, I'm taking pictures....


----------



## camochick

My BF was up at 4am to go run mountain man. I'm glad it's him and not me hehe > GO 1VP.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Does anyone know the Top Runner, Top Master and Major Unit standings from this year?


----------



## CallOfDuty

Hey, I was just reading in the east coast Navy newsletter that we have a couple of sailors competing this year.  Good luck to everyone!
      On a side note......Does the military pay for transportation to and from the mountain man competition, if they aren't from the area?


----------



## Gunner98

Individual home units will pay travel and TD for participants.


----------



## Blakey

Top Masters
2 PPCLI

Top Overall Team (Major Unit)
2 PPCLI

Ainsworth Dyer Trophy
2 PPCLI

GO LEGS!   ;D

Edit: Pics to follow... When our webmaster has time they will be posted here>>   http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/2ppcli/image_e.htm

I have a Crap load of photo's, not just of the 2 VP guys, when I get time Ill post them to my photobucket account in case you know someone who was in the race or were actually in it...there might be a photo there.   ;D
Actually, that might not be such a good idea...maybe ill try to get intouch with the individuals in question personally.


----------



## Armymedic

how about individual times and results?


----------



## Blakey

Armymedic said:
			
		

> how about individual times and results?


Ill be receiving an email (hopefully tomorrow) with all the info, will post it when I do, unless someone else has it already?


----------



## Blakey

Some pictures are up, you can access them here http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/2ppcli/contents_e.htm click on the picture and scroll down half way for more.

*MM 05 Info:*

Top Masters

382	2 PPCLI	MCPL	VERZYL	AL	43	M	5:04			
315	LDSH(RC)	PO1	PATERSON	DON	47	M	5:10			
076	3 PPCLI	CWO	WHITE	CHRIS	45	M	5:35			

Major Unit Winner

*1.	2 PPCLI with an average time of 5 hours 25mins.*
2.	3 PPCLI with an average time of 5 hours 28mins.
3.	LdSH(RC) with an average time of 5 hours 45mins.
	.

Minor Unit Winner

*1.	1 MP PL with an average time of 6 hours 22 mins.*
2.	1 CMBG HQ & Sigs with an average time of 6 hours 23 mins.
3.	1 FD AMB with an average time of 6 hours 56 mins.

Visiting Unit Winner

*1.	BATUS with an average time of 6 hours 1 min.*
2.	8 FER with an average time of 6 hours 11 mins.
3.	WATC with an average time of 6 hours 21 mins.


*Ainsworth Dyer Award Winner*

Competitor		                                                                     MM04 Time	               MM05 Time	            Improvement
137		Cpl	Cochrane	2PPCLI	     7:54		6:04		1:50


----------



## GO!!!

Yeah yeah, 2VP did something right for a change. I guess with being posted to Shilo, you have lots of time to train as there is nothing else to do...

Anyhoo, we'll get that trophy back next year. I guess we just got complacent having it for what is it now 6 years running?


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, 2VP did something right for a change. I guess with being posted to Shilo, you have lots of time to train as there is nothing else to do...
> 
> Anyhoo, we'll get that trophy back next year. I guess we just got complacent having it for what is it now 6 years running?



Ouch!  Be nice my Ric-a-dam-doo maroon brother.    And we took gold in 2002 as well, even with several winning members having come off Op Apollo, so that's no excuse.


----------



## GO!!!

<sigh>

Yeah, well, good luck next year, I'll be trying to get my time under six hrs, for a shot at the title in 2012 or so! It's a good thing we have a strong team to make me feel better!

And keep your chin up! Write enough memos and you too can come to the third  !!


----------



## MJP

It seems the field for Mountain man has really gotten faster....When I ran in 2001, I was in 40th at the sandbags.  This year with roughly the same time, I was in 170th.  There were more people this year by about 50 but still it semed like a fast field.

Good Job to 2VP....


----------



## Springroll

Some very nice pictures... 

Congrats to all that entered and  :-* to the winners!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

Flatery will get you no were GO!!!
As for the winner of the Ainsworth Dyer Award, he wasn't training all the time as he was on tasking with me at WATC and he ended up missing quite a lot of days.


----------



## RossF

We were on our SQ field ex. when WATC was out training.. Every time we'd challenge one of you guys at night if you happened to pass through we'd get WATC!!! yelled at us..good times..


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

???

Good times indeed.  Anyway, can anyone tell me the name of the overall winner?  It would be most appreciated.


----------



## Blakey

PPCLI MCpl said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Good times indeed.   Anyway, can anyone tell me the name of the overall winner?   It would be most appreciated.


Must I do everything?... :, j/k, I actually forgot to put his name up, Ill do it tomorrow, unless someone has it now?


----------



## MJP

Cpl Weigelt from 3 PPCLI in a time of 4:41 beating the old record of 4:53 by 12 minutes.


----------



## Fusaki

When is it?

I'm on leave at the moment and having trouble getting in touch with the boys back in Pet, but I'm planning on making the trip back to see a buddy compete.

Thanks


----------



## Armymedic

Ironman 2005,

start time 0400 hrs.

Medical Coverage brought to you by Armymedic and friends. Seeing how I will be in the Med CP, I will try to get the names and times for the winners and unit competition.

I think Sgt Eric Leclair (1 RCR) has a good chance of repeating as winner.


----------



## reccecrewman

Well, IRONMAN 2005 is now over, a big kudos to all the competitors.  Sgt. Tremblay of 3R22R took first overall with Capt. Anderson of the RCD  ;D taking second. 2CER won overall major unit & 2SVC. BN. won overall minor unit.

Once again - well done to all who participated


----------



## Jungle

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Sgt. Tremblay of 3R22R took first overall...


Sgt Tremblay won it before... a decade ago !!!
Congratulations to all who participated...


----------



## Armymedic

Here are the offical results for the top 3 men and top woman finishers:

Sgt Tremblay   5GBMC        5:42.10 

Capt Morrison   RCD            5:47.52

Sgt Smith       2 Svc Bn      5:59.23

Cpl Wilkinson   427 Tac Hel  7:31.15 (1st place female, 64th overall)

Unit winners above.


----------



## Jungle

This should read:


> Sgt Tremblay  * 3R22eR *         5:42.10


BTW, he is from Para Coy, ex-1 CDO  
Thank you...


----------



## reccecrewman

Sorry for the mess up of 3R22eR's name up there, I knew there was an 'e' somewhere in there but didn't know exactly where.......


----------



## reccecrewman

My sincerest apologies to Capt. Morrison of the RCD. It was in fact he who came in second place.


----------



## Armymedic

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Sorry for the mess up of 3R22eR's name up there, I knew there was an 'e' somewhere in there but didn't know exactly where.......





			
				reccecrewman said:
			
		

> My sincerest apologies to Capt. Morrison of the RCD. It was in fact he who came in second place.



*Insert cheap shot here:*  If I got posts wrong like that I'd slow down on posting for a bit. 

BZ on your apologies though.


----------



## cpl.wolowidnyk

i was wondering what people who have done the mountain man did to prepare themselves for the race
thanks


----------



## HCA123

Just wanted to throw out a Bravo Zulu to LdSH(RC) for their organization and running of Mountain Man 2006. All the units in the brigade contributed to the success of this year's event and from my point of view as a competitor/1 Fd Amb team captain everything ran pretty smoothly (everything except my knees). 

The team of massage therapists at the end was definitely an interesting idea. It will probably be the only one we'll get on the military's dime. It wasn't used by everyone, but those that did take advantage of it thought it was a good idea.

Cheers


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Agree - very well run.  3VP 1st, 1 CER 2nd.  In minor units, 408 1st (IIRC) and 1 VP 2nd.


----------



## GO!!!

pte.wolowidnyk said:
			
		

> i was wondering what people who have done the mountain man did to prepare themselves for the race
> thanks



I found a great many late nights out filled with beer, cigarettes and pizza to be most effective. Stay out of the gym, you don't want to be slowed down by muscle, and don't run, you need to be as rested as possible.

Seriously, how do you think you train for an endurance race?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

GO!!! said:
			
		

> I found a great many late nights out filled with beer, cigarettes and pizza to be most effective. Stay out of the gym, you don't want to be slowed down by muscle, and don't run, you need to be as rested as possible.



I've tried that GO!!! and it doesn't work out so well.

 ;D


----------



## GO!!!

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I've tried that GO!!! and it doesn't work out so well.



For who? 

I bet the people watching you found it very amusing!!  ;D


----------



## airchick/armyheart

Anybody else on this forum run in the MM this year?


----------



## Popurhedoff

I would like to congratulate all competitors who participated in the 2006 Ironman competition in Petawawa, Ont on 15 Sep 06.  

427 SOAS did extremely well this year with:

First place overall;
First Place small unit team;
First place women's over 40
Third place ladies...

5 finishers in the top 15.

Congratulations to all.


----------



## navymich

Congratulations to all participants!!

Did you compete this year Pop?


----------



## Hunter

Congratulations to all finishers.  I'm a two-time 'civvie' ironman finisher, but I don't think that comes even close to being as difficult as the PET Ironman.

Have any reservists ever done this race?


----------



## Good2Golf

Well done, Lions!   ushup:

G2G


----------



## gaspasser

Well Done Lions.  I see the Air Force can beat the Army at it's own game.  When I was in Pet, years ago, I don't think 427 even put in one competitor.  Looks good for SOAS.  Say hi to Don for me.
Again, Well Done.


----------



## paracowboy

Hunter said:
			
		

> Have any reservists ever done this race?


yup


----------



## Popurhedoff

I did not compete, I am currently away on an OP.  

Yes we have reservists compete,  Cpl Cynthia W. is our "Iron Maiden",  she is over 40 and 3rd place women's and 1st place over 40 women's.

Cheers
Pop


----------



## Sapper6

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Well done, Lions!   ushup:
> 
> G2G



G2G,

How did you do?  

S6


----------



## EME_007

Hi!

Do any of you happen to know if the results are posted anywhere?  I was hoping they'd be up on the PSP website but there's nothing there...  

Thanks 

Jess Michaelis-Webb


----------



## foerestedwarrior

Hunter said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all finishers.  I'm a two-time 'civvie' ironman finisher, but I don't think that comes even close to being as difficult as the PET Ironman.
> 
> Have any reservists ever done this race?



Well if you have actually done a full ironman(civie), you would know that it is very hard aswell, just in another way. Anyone that can run a marathon after swimming 4km, and biking 180km, they have my respect. I am not sure what the Pet Ironman fully consists of, though from what I have heard, it is a challenge.


----------



## schwick

What is different from the army ironman as opposed to a normal civie iron man?
what are the distances?
thanks alot


----------



## Crimmsy

They're two different animals. An ironman triathlon is a 3.8 km swim, 180 km bike and a 42.2 km run. The Petawawa ironman goes thusly:


> Participants had to carry a 40-pound rucksack over the entire course of the race that began with a 32-kilometre rucksack march. This was followed by a 4-kilometre canoe portage and canoeing for a distance of 8 kilometres on the Ottawa River. Competitors then had to march of 6 kilometres to the finish line for a grand total of 50 kilometres.



From this article on last year's competition: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/6_1_1.asp?FlashEnabled=1&id=800. Couldn't tell you if it was exactly the same this year; I wasn't there and I don't see any news articles up yet about this year's.


----------



## Good2Golf

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> G2G,
> 
> How did you do?
> 
> S6




Sapper6, I pulled a 3:04:22.  I accidentally knocked off my ankle transponder taking off my wetsuit and had to back track 600m in the transition to find it before I could get on the bike...that cost me my sub-3hour time.    Next time I won't make that mistake.  Overall it was a good go, but I was bonking on the last 3k of the run -- I think I used up more of my legs than I wanted on the swim because I hadn't done as much swim training and I reverted to breaststroke for the last 1km of my swim.  Off to the pool to get better there...

G2G


----------



## HItorMiss

G2G,

Was that the Quebec Ironman?


----------



## Strike

Montreal...the unit had a few people out for that.

G2G, how did the CO do by the way?  Couldn't get on the internet so far this week at work to check.


----------



## Good2Golf

Strike, he was 10th out of the entire Ironman field.  I can't recall how many were in the field, but there were competitors from Canada, the US and France.  Good on him!

G2G


----------



## Sapper6

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Strike, he was 10th out of the entire Ironman field.  I can't recall how many were in the field, but there were competitors from Canada, the US and France.  Good on him!
> 
> G2G



Well done Tac Hel boys!  A big Chimo! to you.

S6


----------



## Apps62

:brickwall:
Does anyone know if the competition is a go for next year?
I may want to pull out my canoe from storage and give it another go...

Ironman 1999, 2000


----------



## Takeniteasy

Good Day everyone;

I was wondering about all the people who have participated in the event over the years and would like to read about their experiences.

If anyone has a story to tell about it or an experience they would like to share either during your training for it or the actual day please do so.


----------



## HItorMiss

I want to extend my congraduations to all those participants of todays 2008 CFB Petawawa Ironman!

Well done troops you have made your units, this base and the CF proud

In particular I wish to congradulate my friends Jeff and Steve for such impressive showings.

Also to the team of 1 RCR and to 1 RCR's former CO Col Omer Lavoie (who by the way placed in the top 30 I believe)


----------



## 211RadOp

The results can be found at http://results.sportstats.ca/res2008/ironpeta.htm They are updated as pers cross the finish line and it self refreshes every few seconds.

To all those did it, my hat off to you


----------



## Strike

Ah...and Tim Bowman regains the crown!   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin

Who won the team event?  (Unfortunately, I can't get fast enough internet to see the results).  Thanks!


----------



## the 48th regulator

Right on!!

I just found ou about three guys from the 48th Competing!!

Dileas Gu Brath!

  126     08:18:38 Caagby, John           48th Highland 101/158 Male  
  150     08:54:43 COREA, ASHAN       48th Highland 121/158 Male              
  169     09:38:01 Sincich, Michael       48th Highland 135/158 Male             

dileas

tess


----------



## evil drunken-fool

Hey guys,

Is this an actual Ironman sanctioned event?  Is this the actual name of the event?  I volunteered for an actual Ironman event this year.  I couldn't find it on their event list, if you can, you should let somebody in the know, that "Ironman" is a registered trademark.

I wouldn't want anybody to get in trouble.


----------



## Run away gun

No the ironman is not a sanctioned event, it has nothing to do with conventional triathlons. It consists of a 32 km forced march, followed by a 4km canoe portage, 8km paddle in the canoe and finishes with a 6 km forced march, totalling 50km. All done with a rucksack weighing in at about 40lb.


----------



## Blackadder1916

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> Is this an actual Ironman sanctioned event?  Is this the actual name of the event?  I volunteered for an actual Ironman event this year.  I couldn't find it on their event list, if you can, you should let somebody in the know, that "Ironman" is a registered trademark.
> 
> I wouldn't want anybody to get in trouble.



Since the SSF and 2 CMBG have annually held an IRONMAN competition for probably as long as you've been alive, "somebody"  probably already knows about "trademark infringement".

From another thread, The Merged Ironman Thread:



			
				Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> . . . This was almost the same as the SSF Ironman Challenge that we used to do in Pet., except we used real canoes and not sandbags and combats not running gear. Anyways just curious if there is anyone else around from "those days" who did this race. [I *did it in 84 and 86*]
> CHEERS


----------



## PMedMoe

According to this article the "Ironman" has been done in Petawawa since 1984.


----------



## 211RadOp

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Who won the team event?  (Unfortunately, I can't get fast enough internet to see the results).  Thanks!



IIRC, 3 RCR won the Major Unit and 427 SOAS won the minor.


----------



## vonGarvin

211RadOp said:
			
		

> IIRC, 3 RCR won the Major Unit and 427 SOAS won the minor.


Wow...even our rear party kicks ass!  ;D


----------



## JAWS228

Hello all,

I'm doing MM09 and I have a few questions concerning the sandbag carry.  What type of carrying systems/rigs have people who've done it have used in the past?  Which ones worked out well for you and which ones sucked?  Just looking for some feedback, as this will be my first time running the race.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MJP

I've seen a few methods over the years.

1- Sandbags in kitbag and draped over neck.

2- Both strapped to the ruck.  I did this one the first time I did MM and quite frankly it sucked.  the ruck was wayyyyy to heavy to get up from and I lost tons of time.  I actually did better with one in the ruck and carried the other one the last 1 1/2 km.

3- One in the ruck and then another in a pre-made bag hanging by mini caribeaners in the front.  This one I used the last time and it rocked.  I made excellent time on the sandbag carry and felt good the entire way.  We had the mat tech make them up for who ever wanted them.

The biggest thing I can say is practice practice practice.  Not just the sand bags but putting your paddles together etc etc.  Lots of people lose tons of time with their transitions, when a bit of practice would have made it smooth on race day.


----------



## JAWS228

Thanks MJP, that last rig definitely sounds like a good idea...will have to bring that one up for sure.

I've heard about that transition time thing as well, having never seen a MM competition I'm going to assume that there's a lot more to smooth transitioning then meets the eye.


----------



## mariomike

EDMONTON - Edmonton's elite soldiers completed a gruelling 50-km land and water race to determine the fittest of the fit. 
http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2010/09/03/15233616.html

Congratulations!


----------



## aesop081

I've done it twice (1998 and 2000) and can honestly say that it was harder than i had imagined.



> 5:02:13



I wish i could be that fast


----------



## Fishbone Jones

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I've done it twice (1998 and 2000) and can honestly say that it was harder than i had imagined.
> 
> I wish i could be that fast



Yeah, but you're old now ;D


----------



## aesop081

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you're old now ;D



 :fifty:


----------



## Armymedic

The original race, Ironman in Petawawa, is still harder. But Mountain Man is a grueling race


As a former Ironman competitor, I must congratulate all those who complete either.


----------



## SeanNewman

Even the Pet one is only harder because of combat boots though, so even its not as hard as it used to be when it was FFO.

The distances are all generally similar though, but 5 hours covering 50 km including a portage and canoe is flying however you're covering it.  Typically the Ironman winner is approx 6 hours (higher or lower usually depending on how humid it is that day).

I did it in 2006 and I was the last guy of the top third at 7:43, and that was after months of dedicated all-day training (the CO was furious that the Engineers had won the year before so he stacked the deck).

I can not imagine knocking 1/3 off the time I got.  Averaging 10km in an hour is hard enough with nothing on just running, so basically that person ran the entire thing, and I'm not talking jogged but ran.


----------



## aesop081

Saddly, my best time was just over 8 hours....... :-[

I did worse the second time around.


----------



## SeanNewman

My friend, 8 hours is nothing to be ashamed of.  Just doing it is something that 90% of the CF never attempts, and 8 hours is still a top half time for those who do.


----------



## Tank Troll

I wonder why it is only the 13th annual mountain Man competition, we were doing it every year in Calgary before we moved to Edmonton ???


----------



## Shamrock

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> I wonder why it is only the 13th annual mountain Man competition, we were doing it every year in Calgary before we moved to Edmonton ???



Because it became the Edmonton Garrison Mountain Man in 1997.


----------



## aesop081

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Because it became the Edmonton Garrison Mountain Man in 1997.



Well, both my 1998 and 2000 MM coins says "1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Mountain Man Challenge" so i'm not sure where this "13th annual" comes from either. The 1997 MM challenge IIRC was conductued in Calgary even though most 1 CMBG units had already moved to Edmonton. Was the MM challenge ran prior to 1997 ?


----------



## stealthylizard

PPCLI didn't place first, because the pepper-potted the entire thing  .  Just kidding, congrats to those that participated.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Congratulations to all.  

 CDN Aviator;

It was held prior to 97, If my memory is correct it started in 1994. Petawawa sent a team of 10 to the MM in 95 which I was a part of. It was in combat pants and boots and the portage included the 90lb aluminum canoes. I think the rucks were 40lbs, 2lbs lighter then Pet Ironman.

I remember sitting in the pre race meeting with the unit organizers and unit reps. They were outlining the timings for pre positioning of staff and equipment. One of the organizing senior NCO's was stating that no one would break the 6 hr mark so I stood up and asked them to please position themselves 15min faster then indicated, he looked at me and asked why? I replied because I am going to break the 6hr mark. LOL He agreed to move the timings up.

My time that year 5:45   Dave Cooper finished second with a time of 5:58 I believe. With a few others around that mark, they were happy that they changed the timings.

Another note for this event is that I sustained a concussion 3 days prior after going over my handlebars while doing a group ride of the course, a visit to the MRI had them advising me not to compete but I convinced them otherwise.

Congrats again to all T:
Andrew


----------



## Strike

Spent the day on the water taking photos and enjoying my leave in my kayak.

The winner hit the water at about 08:20.  The next competitor came in some time afterward.  The winner gained another 8 minute lead while on the water.  Turns out he used to paddle on the national team.

The faster times in MM compared to Pet's Ironman could probably be attributed to the river current and that more than 60% of the competitors actually seemed to know how to paddle.  Was talking to one of the competitors on the water and she said they came out a few times and even did some pool workouts.  The few times I watched the Ironman it seemed that the number of people who had paddling experience was very small.  In fact, some people lost that race on the water.

The increase in temperature while most competitors were on the water was also a benefit.  Although there was some good hobbling coming off the water, it was nowhere near as bad as I've seen in the past.

Good job to all.  Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## PuckChaser

Friend of mine came second in last year's Ironman. He said he would have been 30 minutes faster, but if you're too quick and get to the canoeing early, the Ottawa River is covered in peasoup fog. He and the leader both got lost, and ended up downstream quite a ways.


----------



## SeanNewman

Strike,

For the water, it's all about how much the unit supports it.

I was very fortunate at 3 RCR to have the unit support the team so much, because we got the days to train, the canoes to use, and the funds for supplements.

Good point too about the faster you are the more advantages you have.  Everything you do is cooler in the day, and obviously doing something for 5 hours is less work for the body than 8 hours (assuming they are both expending the same effort but the 5 hour guy is more fit).


----------



## Strike

Petamocto said:
			
		

> For the water, it's all about how much the unit supports it.
> 
> I was very fortunate at 3 RCR to have the unit support the team so much, because we got the days to train, the canoes to use, and the funds for supplements.



Not really.  If someone is really dedicated to doing well, they will find time to train on their own.  You don't even need to get on the water to learn proper stroke technique.  A pool and a paddle is enough.

As for the second comment, I don't think you got what I was saying.  The warming temperatures meant that the competitors' legs didn't cramp up as badly while they were on the water.


----------



## Takeniteasy

Boots vers shoes make a huge difference with time, also getting to the water early does have its disadvantage but then again I had a map and compass with me at all times...


----------



## SeanNewman

Strike said:
			
		

> ...As for the second comment, I don't think you got what I was saying...



Ahh, you are correct (edit) I did mis-read your statement.

I saw temps and early times and thought you were talking about the faster competitors getting more of the race done in the early morning hours before it got hot/humid thus harder.


----------



## Chilme

During the 16 Sep 10 Ironman Competition I noticed there were a number of uniformed paparazzi out on the course snapping shots of everyone.  I was wondering if anyone out there had any links to albums from that race or contacts of individuals that have photos from the race.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## George Wallace

Army News or The Maple Leaf, may have articles coming out soon.


----------



## Strike

If you're in Pet get a hold of base imaging.  They can send you the link to the folder on the shared drive.  It's probably already been uploaded.


----------



## Chilme

I've been monitoring ArmyNews and The Mapleleaf.  Nothing yet...

I'm not in Pet so I'll have to determine a contact at Base imagining I guess.  Where is base Imaging located?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Side note:
What exactly is the Ironman? I mean event wise, it's a rucksack march, canoe for a few Kms, carry the canoe for a few KMs?


----------



## Journeyman

It's a fun-filled 50 km journey that starts at 4am: 32km rucksack march, 4km canoe portage, 8 km paddle on the Ottawa River, ending with a 6km "run" (still with ruck) to Dundonald Hall.   ;D

This year's stats are available here. 
Note that they stop timing after 12 hours -- there were still about 30 competitors out there.


----------



## PuckChaser

Here's the Army News article/video:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/news-nouvelles/story-reportage-eng.asp?id=4781


----------



## Haligonian

Just curious if anyone has any training plans for the Ironman/Mountain Man events?  I found a great powerpoint presentation a few months back that got into the details on how best to train for these events but now I can't seem to find it on the drive or my stick!

Thanks


----------



## chriscalow

Hey all, Im doing the Ironman this year and they have opened up fundraising for Tim Horton's Kids Camp. I know you all like timmies, and who doesnt like helping kids. 

Im asking you to make a small donation. 50 cents. Whatever you feel like. 

I dont much care if you sponsor me, or just donate direct to the fund. 

Link to donate: http://thcf.akaraisin.com/pledge/Participant/Home.aspx?seid=5967&mid=1&pid=1082589

If this is in the wrong spot, or if I have broken a rule feel free to let me know/rectify. Thanks troops


----------



## Armymedic

Here is the website for the Army's real     military endurance event: 

http://www.sportstats.ca/searchResults.xhtml?eventname=Petawawa+Ironman+Event


----------



## Jarnhamar

Looks like someone screwed up and left out the units of some of the competitors  ;D

Great race to watch for sure.


----------



## Fdtrucker

Competed in it twice when it was the SSF Ironman. Finished 22nd and 14th on those yrs. Cbt Boots and rifle were included at the time.


----------



## Good2Golf

Congratulations to all the participants!  Some great times posted, and some folks who were feeling the pain but persevered.  Well done to all!

Regards
G2G


----------



## bgray

Just like the subject states, I'm looking for you're personal stories and some training tips.

 Thanks!


----------



## dapaterson

The 2013 Petawawa Iron Man is underway.  Track progress at:

http://www.sportstats.ca/displayResults.xhtml?racecode=103794

As of this moment, the first person has crossed the finish line in 6:11:21.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

Is it a two day event again? Seems to be not an awful lot of competitors this year.


----------



## dapaterson

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Is it a two day event again? Seems to be not an awful lot of competitors this year.



One day.  By my count, 202 participants.

Oh, and the CO & RSM of the RCD finished before the CO & RSM of CSOR.  So, if you want a standard of fitness to aspire to, go Armoured, not special forces  >


EDIT: Thanks for the correction, T2B.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

Its a two day event. The second day (the "competition") is on right now.


----------



## runormal

Well this seems to be the only thread on this subject. 

I tried searching "site:army.ca petawawa ironman -mountain" to miss the mega thread but didn't find much.

The only real question I have is about the canoe portion. I had someone tell me that it was a two man thing but that didn't make any sense to me. Furthermore I assume the canoes are your standard 15'' two seaters and that throw your ruck up front to help balance out the weight? 

Also does anyone have a workup plan or any tips? Right now I'm just rucking on my own time and gradually increasing my distance.


----------



## 63 Delta

Your thread is a little confusing as you also searched for "Mountain", but Im assuming you are asking about the Ironman. I have completed the Ironman twice so I will speak from my experiences.

The canoe portion is 8km and is completed like all of the Ironman on an individual basis. I dont remember the exact size of the canoes, but they are your standard two seat canoes that you can rent from any camping or outdoor store. Most people sit in the front of the canoe facing the rear; this is because the canoe wont sit so much out of the water. And yes most people will place the ruck in the opposite end of the canoe to balance the weight. 

As for workup tips. These are my own tips and your mileage may very. I rucked at most twice a week. Spent the rest of the time doing long distance running (up to 26km) and some cross fit. 

Its very important to work your feet up to the distance required for the Ironman, but just rucking wont get you all the training you need. Squats, lunges, and anything that works your back and core will help out a lot as well. You will be carrying a lot of weight on those shoulders, then youll get to the portage. You dont want to be worrying about how sore your feet AND how sore your shoulders and back are.

And for me the two biggest things that cut my time on my second race, was getting a lot of time paddling to bring my time to under an hour for the 8km canoe portion, and practicing portaging the canoe AFTER a long ruck march. Me personally, I find portaging pretty damn easy with a ruck on. But its not the same thing after 32 km's.

Best of luck training.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

HULK_011 said:
			
		

> Me personally, I find portaging pretty damn easy with a ruck on. But its not the same thing after 32 km's.



I went to some very dark places in the recesses of my soul during the portage.  Nothing can prepare you for that after 32 kms, except doing it after 32 kms.................

Have fun!


----------



## PanaEng

any word on the dates for the Pet Ironman this year?


----------

